# Maitre Leo ( appli de sécu leomaster)



## benassbross (1 Novembre 2015)

Salut à tous les confrères, sauriez vous me dire si l'application du nom de leomaster est déjà disponible sous ios svp. Si oui pouvez vous me mettre le lien ! 
Merci infiniment


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2015)

benassbross a dit:


> Si oui pouvez vous me mettre le lien !


Ben quand tu la verras, tu l'achèteras sur iTunes.


----------



## 123Lavale (3 Novembre 2015)

Leomaster est déjà dispo sous iOS je l'utilise actuellement


----------



## Patric56 (7 Novembre 2015)

Perso je trouve bizarre d'installer une application de sécurité sur iOS, mais Leomaster est une app qui s'en sort très bien sur Android avec ses nombreuses fonctionnalités. Faudrait un retour des utilisateurs pour savoir si c'est la même sur iPhone.


----------



## Christianprado (7 Novembre 2015)

Non il n'y a rien de bizarre à utiliser Leomaster sur iPhone, le mien est jailbreaké alors je l'ai installé par sécurité. Bon elle ne propose pas les mêmes fonctionnalités que sur la version android, mais on a quand même Hide photo/photos. Puis ça ne coûte rien de l'installer.


----------



## Henri501 (8 Novembre 2015)

Il me semble bien que l'application Leomaster soit à la fois dispo sur AppStore et Play Store. Même si la version android propose largement plus que la version iOS.


----------



## Patric56 (8 Novembre 2015)

Bah c'est ce que je disais, les gens qui installent Leomaster se basent souvent sur ce que peut proposer l'application sur android, or ce n'est pas la même chose sur iOS. Donc je trouve qu'elle n'est pas vraiment indispensable, sauf pour cacher des photos surement.


----------



## Henri501 (8 Novembre 2015)

Bon j'ai envie de te dire que c'est déjà plus que rien du tout, tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut avec son téléphone! Lui a envie d'installer leomaster pour ses propres raisons.


----------



## Christianprado (8 Novembre 2015)

Henri501 a dit:


> Bon j'ai envie de te dire que c'est déjà plus que rien du tout, tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut avec son téléphone! Lui a envie d'installer leomaster pour ses propres raisons.


C'est ce que je me disais aussi! Le gars il vient poser une question sur la disponibilité de leomaster sur appstore et l'autre il dit que c'est pas utile. Il en a envie il fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Lauralee (21 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir, mais à quoi elle sert cette application en faite?


----------



## Henri501 (21 Novembre 2015)

Lauralee a dit:


> Bonsoir, mais à quoi elle sert cette application en faite?


Leomaster c'est une application de sécurité, si par exemple tu veux cacher des photos, vidéos ...


----------



## Lauralee (21 Novembre 2015)

Ah d'accord merci


----------



## Lauralee (21 Novembre 2015)

mais à mon avis avec le code à 6 chiffre sur iphone le besoin d'installer ce leomaster reste superflux,


----------



## Lemisee (18 Janvier 2016)

Hello tout le monde, est-ce que vous savez comment on fait pour changer la langue sur leomaster? Parce que le mien est en anglais.


----------



## Pedobearxxx (18 Janvier 2016)

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à subir ce problème mais j'avais installé leo privacy guard sur mon ipad quand il était encore sous iOS 7, il y a quelques semaines j'suis passé sous iOS 9 et je connais certains bug génant, comme par exemple le fait que l'appli se ferme soudainement. Merci de me répondre svp!


----------



## Jobsfinger12 (18 Janvier 2016)

Pedobearxxx a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à subir ce problème mais j'avais installé leo privacy guard sur mon ipad quand il était encore sous iOS 7, il y a quelques semaines j'suis passé sous iOS 9 et je connais certains bug génant, comme par exemple le fait que l'appli se ferme soudainement. Merci de me répondre svp!


Salut, j'avais aussi ce même problème sur leomaster en passant de iOS 8 à 9, mais il s'averait que c'était une quéstion de mise à jour. Il suffit juste que tu mette ton app à la dernière version en date.


----------



## Christianprado (18 Janvier 2016)

Lauralee a dit:


> mais à mon avis avec le code à 6 chiffre sur iphone le besoin d'installer ce leomaster reste superflux,


Mais l'avantage c'est qu'avec leomaster tu pourras caché des médias dans son coffre. Une sécurité dans une autre sécurité!


----------



## Christianprado (18 Janvier 2016)

Lemisee a dit:


> Hello tout le monde, est-ce que vous savez comment on fait pour changer la langue sur leomaster? Parce que le mien est en anglais.


Leomaster est en anglais mais de base quoi, pas difficile à comprendre et vu l’ergonomie tu te retrouve facilement.


----------



## Christianprado (18 Janvier 2016)

Pedobearxxx a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à subir ce problème mais j'avais installé leo privacy guard sur mon ipad quand il était encore sous iOS 7, il y a quelques semaines j'suis passé sous iOS 9 et je connais certains bug génant, comme par exemple le fait que l'appli se ferme soudainement. Merci de me répondre svp!


Quelle version de leomaster possède-tu sur ton leomaster? Pour iOS 9 il est préférable d'être au minimum en v3


----------



## Christianprado (18 Janvier 2016)

Jobsfinger12 a dit:


> Salut, j'avais aussi ce même problème sur leomaster en passant de iOS 8 à 9, mais il s'averait que c'était une quéstion de mise à jour. Il suffit juste que tu mette ton app à la dernière version en date.


Oui tout à fait! C'est exactement ce qu'il faut faire, actuellement la dernière version leomaster en date est à la version 3.2


----------



## Pedobearxxx (18 Janvier 2016)

Merci pour vos réponse si rapide! Oui j'ai vérifié je suis encore à la version 2 de leomaster, il me suffit donc de juste mettre à jour?


----------

